# DIY Instant Powdered Milk



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Is it possible to make instant powdered milk using this recipe? 









How to Make Powdered Milk at Home (with and without a dehydrator)


Here are 3 ways to make powdered milk, step-by-step instructions, tips, advice and info about shelf life of DIY powdered milk.




www.primalsurvivor.net


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Possible, perhaps. Expensive equipment, lots of expensive power usage, unless you are already off the grid.

The article convinced me that it’s not worth the time, expense, or trouble.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

It's my understanding that it takes some very specialized equipment to make dry powdered milk. I don't think it would be worth the effort. It would be cheaper and easier to freeze milk, or turn it into meat by feeding it to pigs,.

Or make the milk into butter and cheese. Butter stores well and cheese can be stored for years under the right conditions.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Pressure canning seems less labor intensive, even though it does take up more shelf space.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Possible, perhaps. Expensive equipment, lots of expensive power usage, unless you are already off the grid.
> 
> The article convinced me that it’s not worth the time, expense, or trouble.


I found this. How to Make Powdered Milk at Home - Survival Sullivan


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

oregon woodsmok said:


> It's my understanding that it takes some very specialized equipment to make dry powdered milk. I don't think it would be worth the effort. It would be cheaper and easier to freeze milk, or turn it into meat by feeding it to pigs,.
> 
> Or make the milk into butter and cheese. Butter stores well and cheese can be stored for years under the right conditions.


I found this. How to Make Powdered Milk at Home - Survival Sullivan


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Pony said:


> Pressure canning seems less labor intensive, even though it does take up more shelf space.


I found this. How to Make Powdered Milk at Home - Survival Sullivan


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Please read that article carefully. It mentions how long you have to run the dehydrator for each batch.

An ESSENTIAL part of homesteading is figuring out which projects are worth the time and money to do them. Dehydrating milk is NOT worth the time and money it would take.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Please read that article carefully. It mentions how long you have to run the dehydrator for each batch.
> 
> An ESSENTIAL part of homesteading is figuring out which projects are worth the time and money to do them. Dehydrating milk is NOT worth the time and money it would take.


It may not to you but it is to me.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Jerryberry said:


> It may not to you but it is to me.


Do you support yourself or does someone else support you? That may be why you don't know how important it is to know how much time and money it costs to produce something.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

painterswife said:


> Do you support yourself or does someone else support you? That may be why you don't know how important it is to know how much time and money it costs to produce something.


I currently live in a group home.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I know that. I don’t want to upset you, but there are only 24 hours in a day. Those of us who have lived the homestead life know how hard it is.

I overwhelm myself taking on too much. Please don’t do that.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I know that. I don’t want to upset you, but there are only 24 hours in a day. Those of us who have lived the homestead life know how hard it is.
> 
> I overwhelm myself taking on too much. Please don’t do that.


Ok.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I know that. I don’t want to upset you, but there are only 24 hours in a day. Those of us who have lived the homestead life know how hard it is.
> 
> I overwhelm myself taking on too much. Please don’t do that.


This is a homesteader who makes her own powdered milk. How to Make Powdered Milk Step by Step • New Life On A Homestead


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

But she is most likely not also making cereal, chocolate powder, and 15 other readily available products.

And many times on the internet, it is a one time thing to get clicks. Not a regularly scheduled chore.

You won't have the physical time to do the necessary things, let alone the extra things.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Also, people build websites and youtube channels to make money. They might do a project ONCE, then post it, but NEVER do it again.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Does milk frozen in a deep freezer count as freeze dried milk?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Jerryberry said:


> Does milk frozen in a deep freezer count as freeze dried milk?


No. Milk is mostly water. Freezing it in a freezer does not remove the water.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> No. Milk is mostly water. Freezing it in a freezer does not remove the water.


Is there a way to make milk instant and portable for all climates?


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

I want to raise enough money for a home freeze dryer so I can freeze dry milk.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Will you work to earn money for a freez dryer?


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

painterswife said:


> Will you work to earn money for a freez dryer?


Yes. I don't know why but https://www.walmart.com/ip/NIDO-For.../14869811?wmlspartner=wlpa&selectedSellerId=0 , Nesquik and BEAR BRAND® Products attracts me to make these products at home from scratch. I don't know how to make instant powdered milk without any expensive equipment.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Jerryberry said:


> Is there a way to make milk instant and portable for all climates?


I don't know. I never considered it.

It will cost you more to make home made powdered milk than you could ever get from selling it.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> I don't know. I never considered it.
> 
> It will cost you more to make home made powdered milk than you could ever get from selling it.


Can I dehydrate milk straight from the cow?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

No. The risk of spoilage is very high. 

I think we already went through this process last week.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> No. The risk of spoilage is very high.
> 
> I think we already went through this process last week.


I forgot. Sorry about that.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

If you are worried about there not being powdered milk or other staples available, you will have more problems than that if it happens.

The important things are a steady supply of water, basic foods and security. Without those, you won't need anything else.

Dehydrated milk will be the least of your worries. Milk is probably the least used staple at our house. It isn't a necessity for survival.

A greenhouse that can extend the growing season is much more important. As is knowing how to grow and take care of a garden.

As has been said, try growing a tomato or pepper plant first. Or at least at the same time you are doing research.


----------

